# Westell A90-750044-07 (Frontier) use as only a modem?



## lockdown6435 (Jun 26, 2012)

I have a Westel 750044, and I would like to use it only as a modem, and use my WRTG54S as my router. Do I need to just change this line http://i.imgur.com/RHbuR.png to "Bridge", plug in my router to the modem, and configure the router? I ask because I assume there is more to it than this. 

My Current VC Setup: http://i.imgur.com/uzfo3.png

Mostly I want to do this to enable DMZ mode, and also because the whole Verizon/Frontier difference on this modem/router combo is killing me (Some people have it with Verizon, some with Frontier, well mostly old forum threads). Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

what are the other choices beyond "routed bridge" which is a oxymoron term?


----------



## FrankTheBuffalo (Nov 5, 2013)

to make the modem or modem/router combo a dumb modem, simply change the configuration to bridge/bridge, and enter in your PPPoE credentials in the router you put behind it. For older circuits, use Bridge/Routed Bridge and connect the router to it. OR, just use the Netgear 7550 that Frontier provides. Its pretty decent.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

OP abandoned this thread last year. It will now be closed. Thanks for your contribution.


----------

